# ipad et itunes en wifi



## jpm19 (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour ! Mon ipad air sous IOS 7.0.3, n'apparaît pas dans la liste des appareils sous itunes (11.1.3) en wifi. Il apparaît au lancement d'itunes et disparaît aussitôt ! Il faut que je le branche à mon Imac pour le voir apparaître. Je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon iphone. Qui peut m'aider SVP ?


----------



## Larme (15 Novembre 2013)

Dans _iTunes_, quand tu vas sur la page de ton iPad, dans _Résumé/Options_, tu as coché « Synchroniser avec cet iPhone en Wi-Fi » ?


Édit :
Pas la peine de recréer 2 fois le même topic.


----------



## jpm19 (18 Novembre 2013)

merci de ta réponse. Oui c'est bien coché.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

et l'iPAD est bien branché sur son chargeur? (car sauf erreur la synchro en WiFi ne fonctionne qu'en étant relié à une prise de courant)


----------



## jpm19 (19 Novembre 2013)

Oui, il est branché sur le secteur !


----------

